# Bisqiuck?



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm trying to be a realistic prepper. I honestly don't see myself grinding flour to make bread and noodles and such. Not to mention my husband won't let me spend the money on those kind of preps. I basically just try to sneak in food and supplies a little at a time.
They say eat what you store and store what you eat. Do you think if I put it in the deep freeze that it would last?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I personally don't use Bisquick - it is just a premix of "quick biscuit" dry ingredients. Now, I heard that Bisquick will keep a long time as long as there isn't significant amounts of moisture in the air, so, if you live in a humid environment (coastal) it is best to move the powder to a sealed container (like Tupperware).

If moisture gets in, it is a great place for mold-spores to grow and it can make you sick. If it really worries you, you could also keep it in a fridge (or freezer) inside a container that will not allow for condensation.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Or you could do like *Andi does. Buy the ingredients and make your own. Probably be pretty easy to "sneak" in a little extra flour, baking powder and salt. 

*1 c plain flour
1 1/2 t baking powder
1/4 tspn salt
1 T shortening

mix well ... *

... or a larger batch.

*6 c plain flour
2 1/2 c whole wheat flour
1 T salt
1 1/2 c instant dry milk
1 T baking powder
1 t baking soda
2 t arrowroot powder
2 1/2 c shortening

Cut shortening in well ...

This stores for a month in an airtight container ...*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/bisquick-homemade-4284/


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

It's the shortening in Bisquick and other pancake mixes that goes rancid in about 6 months or so and the "levening" that loses it raising power over time. Any oil/shortening/fat is hard to store long term, freezing will extend the storage life a bit, but when you lose power for your freezer what then? Best to have the separate ingredients stored and mix together as needed fresh and know how to make your own baking powder with cream of tartar and baking soda so that is fresh and active also.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Joe, what type of shortening is best for this? Also, in the smaller batch recipe above, you just said 1/4 salt. Is that 1/4 cup? Thanks! :wave:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Joe, what type of shortening is best for this? Also, in the smaller batch recipe above, you just said 1/4 salt. Is that 1/4 cup? Thanks! :wave:


I am not UncleJoe , but for the small batch it was 1/4 teaspoon. Personally, I use the Crisco type shortening from Aldi's. IIRC, Crisco stores longer then other brands, but I am cheap and use the off brand.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jason I'm not Joe but I'm pretty sure he meant a quarter teaspoon. Personally I use white Crisco in the mix.
Take care
Moose


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> I am not UncleJoe , but for the small batch it was 1/4 teaspoon. Personally, I use the Crisco type shortening from Aldi's. IIRC, Crisco stores longer then other brands, but I am cheap and use the off brand.


Mdprepper looks like great minds think alike.
Moose


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Moose33 said:


> Mdprepper looks like great minds think alike.
> Moose


That was too funny. I can't believe we posted almost exactly the same thing. :lolsmash:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Moose33 said:


> Jason I'm not Joe but I'm pretty sure he meant a quarter teaspoon. Personally I use white Crisco in the mix.
> Take care
> Moose


oops: Yeah that would be 1/4 teaspoon. I'll have to fix that.  Crisco, or a similar store brand would be my choice.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Honestly, saving Bisquick and having t go rancid on you when you have no electricity to store it in your freezer is not a cost effective storage item. You can purchase a 25lb bag of whole red or white wheat at Wallmart for $13 and seal it up in 20 1 gallon mylar bags with o2 absorber that you can get on E-bay for around $15. So for $28 you have wheat that will be on your shelf for as long as you may need it as opposed to 6 boxes of Bisquick costing 6 bucks a piece that will rot in 6-8 months. Same with white flour. It has a storage life of approximately 18 months. You don't have to buy HUGE quantities of things all at once, but you do need to think LONG term, no power, etc. I got a grinder for $30 on the internet. It's not the best model, it doesn't grind the wheat into fine powder, but I've made a good, hearty, healthy loaf with it so it's fine by me.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a few cases of canned flour in a jar.
Fill jars to 1 inch of top; place on a cookie baking sheet in the oven, uncapped, for 2 hours on 250 degrees.
Remove, put on lids and rings, after cleaning rims; should seal in minutes.
Lady instructing this says the flour will be good for years.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like no more Bisquick for me. Thanks for the recipe. Never used Crisco before, except for making soap.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

dnsnthegrdn said:


> Looks like no more Bisquick for me. Thanks for the recipe. Never used Crisco before, except for making soap.


Good call IMHO. I think Uncle Hoes recipe is the ideal solution premixed for convenience and will store longer. I'd hold off on adding the shortening and leavening until you are ready to use it that will extend your shelf life by years more. Be sure to add some Diatomaceous Earth it will stop any insect infestation (commercial flour has acceptable levels of larvae) and DE is good for your digestive tract. A couple of packets of desiccant vacuum sealed and you are good to go for as long as it lasts.


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

i use lard i get from my animals or olive oil .as for storage i make my own mix its cheaper. i also make soap from oil that is not food safe from friends. but my lard/ oil never has gone bad . you can cann it just like other foods . i would salt it like butter if you dont can it .you can get rid of the salt win you need to use it


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LongRider said:


> Good call IMHO. I think Uncle Joes recipe is the ideal solution premixed for convenience and *will store longer*.


Sure, it's more convenient to have it pre-made but the reason for making it yourself is so you do NOT have to store it; just make it as you need it.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

One receipe that my Mom has is simplicity in itself, but really tasty. Take a can of creamed corn and mix in bisquik until the consistancy of a thick pancake batter. You can add some butter if you choose. Pour batter on hot griddle and turn when golden brown, cooking on both sides. Hot corn flatcakes....season to taste and enjoy! Quick and easy.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Sure, it's more convenient to have it pre-made but the reason for making it yourself is so you do NOT have to store it; just make it as you need it.


Maybe I misunderstood but I thought the goal was to have a mix to stockpile for their preps. Which is why I thought your recipe minus the shortening until needed is such an excellent option. For less than a commercial mix, we can stockpile a life time supply of mix. That when properly sealed and packaged will last as long as it is needed. Unlike Bisquick which is of limited value as it will go rancid no matter how you store it. I'd vacuum seal gallon bags of your mix with DE and desiccant. Put those in five gallon buckets with more packets of desiccant and seal those air tight until needed. For a few bucks and very little effort have biscuits, cakes and dumplings for life. Nukes, zombies or not


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LongRider said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but I thought the goal was to have a mix to stockpile for their preps.


For the short term, yes. but all the ingredients, individually, will store better. Even plain flour will go bad eventually. That's why I, as well as many other folks here, store wheat. You can grind it into flour as needed. The wheat itself will last for decades. Inconvenient?, yes but you don't have to worry about the wheat berries going rancid. Even if you don't have a grinder you can still grind grain with a mortar and pestle. You can even make your own grinder with 3 lengths of pipe and a coffee or juice can.

1. Sterilize the pipes and coffee can in a water and bleach solution. For each gallon of water, use 1/3 cup of bleach.

2. Dry each piece with the paper towels and set aside.

3. Hold three pipes (forming a triangle) so that they are all level at one end.

4. Tape the three pipes together securely, using your other hand. Make sure that the tape goes far enough up the pipes so they won't wiggle if pushed onto a flat surface.

5. Sterilize the bottom of the pipes again with the bleach and water solution.

6. Put the whole grains in the bottom of the coffee can. Use no more than one inch of grain.

7. Strike the pipes into the grain with a stabbing (and twisting) motion to break down the grain. Use the gloves to protect your hands.

8. Continue until the grain reaches the desired consistency.

*Tips & Warnings*

* Use a window screen or a sieve to strain the ground meal until it is the consistency of cornmeal. Separate the larger pieces and grind again for an even finer flour.

* For a more uniform grinder cut off the ends of the pipe with a hacksaw. File the edges so that they are not sharp.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7587634_make-own-flour-mill-grinder.html

Here is a sketch of one.

http://www.preppers.info/uploads/Food_-_Improvised_Grain_Mill.pdf


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I certainly don't think there's anything wrong with storing things that you KNOW will only last 12-18 months. As long as you know you have to use those first. Having said that I would look at those as supplements to longer term storage items as opposed to your primary food sources.


----------

